# Gintani's Supercharged M3



## apomontage (Oct 17, 2009)

For photoshoots in L.A. California, contact info:

www.facebook.com/apotize
info@apomontage.com





----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice car, good photos.

I think the first photo is too busy, and the second one the reflection distracts you from the main subject which is the car.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't know if your post is an advertisement to get shooting jobs but, frankly, neither photo would make me call you.


----------



## Big (Oct 18, 2009)

The second shot makes the car look like it got side swiped by a freight train...


----------



## Sachphotography (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice ride but just fyi. It is NOT an M3. BMW never made a 4 door M3. the M5 was four door but the M3 has always been a two door. He may have put M style body work on it but it is not an M3. I'm a bimmer guy...  I miss my 540....


----------



## pmcbrier (Oct 19, 2009)

For a Bimmer guy, you don't know what you're talking about.  The latest model M3 certainly is available with 4 doors.  Also, the E36 edition was also available with 4 doors.  

As for the photos, I agree with previous poster about them looking too busy.  Not enough of a focus on the car itself.  Also, loose the retarded license plate.  "prov3 it"  ??  seriously?


----------



## dinodan (Oct 19, 2009)

Distracting backgrounds, reflections, bulbous distortion and another car sticking its nose into the frame in #1.  

Sorry if that's blunt and harsh, but that's my opinion.


----------



## den9 (Oct 19, 2009)

it would look better in color, the background will be more interesting and the reflections off the mirror finish will be alot better also.


----------



## Sachphotography (Oct 20, 2009)

Well it does take a lot to admit when your wrong but i AM. Sorry I have never seen o heard about a 4 door M3. Only the M5. Upon doing further research I now see that they did release this model with 4 doors. Sorry.... I am more into the 5 series... I miss my turbo 525.....

Cheers.


----------



## hazardphotography (Oct 20, 2009)

The first image *IS *to busy, but I must say as an ameature photographer, I do like the second image, the reflections do look very nice.


----------

